
A Conspiratorial Theory of the Renaissance (2015) - diodorus
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2015/10/22/conspiratorial-theory-renaissance/
======
TechBro8615
Looks like an interesting piece, but any paragraphs after the first few are
for subscribers only.

------
throwlaplace
this is only tangentially related but the wackiest theory of history i (or
anyone else probably) has ever seen is Fomenko's "new chronology"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_(Fomenko)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_\(Fomenko\))

fomenko was a famous mathematician (geometer) that believed all historical
data prior to 1600 had been falsified and that no written history exists prior
to 800.

~~~
fmjrey
Thanks for that reference to Fomenko, I wonder how that relates to the
questions being asked by JonLevi on youtube [0].

Not sure what to believe, but I have to admit the questions the guy is asking
while showing satellite pictures and old photos are really intriguing. Never
mind the possible farfetched explanation, at least you should wonder what
possible explanation conventional history and science can provide.

|0]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5vXBfxN7rxKeJHJxS8dNDw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5vXBfxN7rxKeJHJxS8dNDw/videos)

~~~
throwlaplace
is this some kind of guerilla marketing strategy for a youtube channel? not
sure this has anything to do with fomenko except that they were both
conspiracy nuts.

~~~
fmjrey
Nope, I have nothing to do with that guy. I'm just intrigued by all the
questions being raised in these videos. Perhaps you would have preferred a
link to single video instead of all of them. Hard to single one out, but I'll
try: [https://youtu.be/TsZFE7CUrYY](https://youtu.be/TsZFE7CUrYY)

As I said, I still doubt some of the explanations brought forward (e.g. the
mining activities in the video I just mentioned) but when you see so much
visible stuff from satellite imagery in the middle of nowhere in North America
it really makes you wonder what was there, what do our history books say?

~~~
tsimionescu
It's really funny the things you can believe if you're really convinced of
something. He really is looking at dirt roads criss-crossed by more dirt, and
claiming they are ancient roads criss-crossed by ancient railroads. Or looking
at artifacts of how Google maps are built (being stitched together from
photographs from different days, different cameras, and a combination of
satellite and airplane imagery as you zoom in and out etc) and getting
convinced that they represent both doctored images AND signs of artificial
construction on a massive scale).

